# Fish Oil And Flax Make Me Sick



## brazeneye (Jan 10, 2007)

And when I say sick, I don't say it revolts me. I don't mind the taste of it at all. I've tried it in pure liquid form, and gel caps.

But 30 minutes after I've ingested them, my mouth gets hot, I start salivating, and I honestly feel like I may throw up. I couldn't possibly be allergic? I eat fish on a regular basis, and I never react this way.

Is this just a real oddity, or do this happen to others?


----------



## ABCs (Jan 10, 2007)

It can easily be that you are allergic to the adaditeves or even the process in which they extract or package the pills. By the symptoms you stated, there is something going on other than a weak stomach or something simple of that nature. What other supplements are you taking? 
I would advise you to stop usage asap until you figure out the problem as the symptoms you listed are serious. Salivating from the mouth isn't something I would like to call minor.
BTW, you are extremely good looking.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 10, 2007)

Lately, it has been fish oil alone (and I tried flax oil, with the same effect).  I haven't taken any other vitamins along with it if I do, in fear I'll just upchuck them.

Haha, thanks.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 10, 2007)

So where would I get my omegas/essential fats if I can't take fish or flax?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

^ Raw organic nuts and seeds- like cashews, almonds, pumkin seeds, sunflower seeds etc.

Hemp seed oil, avocados

Spirilina

These are good choices, google them to find out more...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Raw organic nuts and seeds- like cashews, almonds, pumkin seeds, sunflower seeds etc.
> 
> Hemp seed oil, avocados
> 
> ...



Would having a couple teaspoons of Almond butter suffice?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

^ It depends on the rest of your diet. Variety is important.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2007)

Fresh fish oil will not hardly even have a taste. If it taste bad, it is probably old and oxidized. Check for dates on the package and make sure it is new.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Fresh fish oil will not hardly even have a taste. If it taste bad, it is probably old and oxidized. Check for dates on the package and make sure it is new.





I have had this problem before.  I guess ingesting oxided fish oils can create more free radicals in the body as well.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm sure there are different processing methods as well.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> And when I say sick, I don't say it revolts me. I don't mind the taste of it at all. I've tried it in pure liquid form, and gel caps.
> 
> But 30 minutes after I've ingested them, my mouth gets hot, I start salivating, and I honestly feel like I may throw up. I couldn't possibly be allergic? I eat fish on a regular basis, and I never react this way.
> 
> Is this just a real oddity, or do this happen to others?



do you take them with food?

you should give Essence EFA a try.

you can get it at BB.com > www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/ess.html

(Jodi gives it her seal of approval!  )


----------



## obz (Jan 11, 2007)

There arent many things worse for you than rancid oil. Like others said, check the dates...

Do you keep your fish oil caps/flax oil in a cool dry place?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

Prince said:


> (Jodi gives it her seal of approval!  )


Yeah I do.  I take 3-6 of them daily.  The EFA profile on these are very good.  Especially for a woman because of the GLA!  Great for helping with menses issues.

I also take 2 T. of Flax seeds grounded per day.

Speaking of Essence, I need to order more.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, there all brand new.


----------



## lbarllcodel (Apr 29, 2009)

*Fish oils? Sick if don't eat regularly!*

I have a similar Q? I have started taking Fish Oils for the Omega 3's DHA etc.. etc.  And it has been a couple of weeks now I must say in just a couple of weeks I am extremely impressed with the results. Right away there was less stress and lower BP. But Now my motor skills have increased an INSANE amount and mental thought processes for the most part are increasing as well. I can tell because as oppose to two weeks ago when I play video games such as guitar hero  3and Halo 3 my motor skills are insane and I can just destroy my old scores when I used to play all the time and NOW haven't for a month.   Trust me here I know the difference. 

The only side effect is that when I am hungry or have not ate for a few hours I get EXTREMELY DRAINED. I mean sick big time. I don't even fell like I want to move to make the food let alone eat it sick. Much like having a bad case of the flu! But halfway through a hearty meal I start to feel better? 

Whats going on! Did this stuff give me Diabetes or something>?!!! Its kinda weird needless to say! 

But still the advantages like better focus - more energy - "happier" - Blood Pressure is normal. <- thats a big deal. It almost outways the 30 - 45 mins of being deathly sick lol. 

Also I just started taking some VigRX as well not because of the whole get a bigger penis deal but for the stamina through the day. That stuff really gives you some energy . First day I took it I thought someone slipped me some meth or something cuz I was bouncing off the walls! I don't know if the vigrx is doing it but could be I suppose. I heard that B12 makes your really hungry with some people but I don't think either of these have any b12?

So any clues to the sick if don't eat almost a regular 3 - 4 hours.?


----------

